# pb de batterie sur powerbook G3 series



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2000)

Bonjour

J'utilise un Powerbook G3 Series Wall Street Rev. 2 233 MHz (family number M4753), en 9.0.4 français. Depuis quelques jours, il me semble avoir des bizarreries de batterie.

Les symptomes:

- quand je suis sur la batterie, les indicateurs de charge décroissent normalement (barre de menus et barre de réglage, 2 colonnes vidées dans la barre de réglage), jusqu'à environ 1h15 d'autonomie restante apparente. A ce moment là, j'ai un message comme quoi l'énergie de la batterie est épuisée, et le Powerbook s'éteint au bout de 10 secondes. juste avant ce moment là, en appuyant sur le bouton de la batterie, j'ai encore deux diodes allumées
- quand je recharge alors en mode veille, les diodes vertes1 et 2 sur le coté de la batterie s'allument progressivement, après un temps de charge apparemment normal, puis les diodes 3 et 4 s'allument très rapidement et pratiquement simultanément.
- il me semble aussi que le pb et le transfo en charge sont plus chauds qu'avant, mais c'est assez subjectif ...
- la charge fonctionne en mode veille comme en mode utilisation

(j'ajoute qu'au départ, quand j'ai eu le PB sous mac OS 8.5 puis 8.6, les diodes s'allumaient successivement l'une après l'autre, et avec un délai apparemment normal. j'avais aussi comme indiqué dans la doc procédé à une décharge complète de la batterie puis à une recharge. j'ajoute également que je travaille rarement sur batterie, et presque toujours sur secteur).

Ce que j'ai fait, après avoir consulté la TIL ("powerbook and G3 and battery"):

- téléchargé et utilisé l'appli "batterie reset 2.0", puis comme indiqué retiré et remis la batterie, c'est censé vider la batterie, mais j'ai obtenu les memes symptomes que décrit ci-dessus à la charge comme à la décharge. à noter qu'elle est censé installer une extension, mais qu'elle ne le fait pas, mais j'ai lu ailleurs que cette extension était incluse dans mac OS 9, donc çà doit être normal.
- suivant un autre article de la TIL, procédé à un "reset du power manager", en appuyant 5 secondes powerbook éteint, simultanèment sur les touches shift,fn,ctrl et power, puis en redémarrant. Même bizarrerie à la charge (diodes 1 et 2 normales, puis allumage simultané de 3 et 4).

J'ai lu une TIL à propos d'une petite pièce qui toucherait la batterie dans certains powerbook series et empécherait la charge en mode utilisation, mais apparemment ce n'est pas çà puisque ça charge en partie.
Le transfo semble aussi fonctionner normalement.
Je crains donc soit un problème de circuit électronique "power manager", soit un problème de batterie. Peut être que c'est comme les batteries de voiture avec plusieurs éléments, et que certains seulement seraient abimés, empechant la charge/décharge complète de la batterie ? Ou alors, est-ce que c'est Mac OS 9 qui deconne avec la gestion d'énergie ?

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ces symptomes et/ou a une idée de ce qui se passe ?

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières.

Fabrice


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2000)

Je veux pas me lancer dans des théories, mais il me semble que ta batterie  à peut-etre un défaut,... fais un tour chez ton AASP le plus proche et fais controler la batterie,... juste pour voir 

------------------
Vive les weeks ends 
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2002)

Cher Fabrice,
je sais que ton message sur la batterie de ton PB serie G3 ne date pas d'hier mais si tu pouvais me raconter la fin de ton histoire ce serait un peu comme me predire mon avenir (sic!) JE SUIS PRETE A ENTENDRE LE PIRE!
MERCI ET JE TE MAIL UN PEU DE SOLEIL DE OUAGADOUGOU
CRICRI


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

pour les batteries de powerbooks


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

Merci Alem! Ca fait plaisir de savoir qu'au moins deux yeux m'ont lu. J'aimerais tellement resoudre se probleme! Peut-etre vais-je attendre de retourner en Belgique pour le faire soigner un peu...
Bonne soiree a toi et qui t'accompagne.
cricri


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

à ton service miss!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai aussi un vieux powerbook G3


----------



## PowerBookophile (26 Juin 2002)

J'ai eu le même problème avec une batterie neuve que j'avais achetée il y a quelques temps pour le même type de PowerBook sauf que c'était un 250. La batterie m'a été changée. Par contre, dans ton cas, si la batterie a l'âge du PowerBook soit environ 4 ans, je crains de n'avoir une mauvaise nouvelle. J'ai peur que ta batterie commence à présenter des signes de vieillesse. Ma première batterie présentait les mêmes symptômes et quand on sait qu'une batterie a une durée de vie de 3 ans (optimale), je ne me suis pas posé la question longtemps. J'ai le même symptôme sur mon Duo, mais comme il se fait vieux, je ne suis pas sûr que je vais investir dans une nouvelle batterie. Le Duo m'indique qu'il a une autonomie de 2h45, ce qui était le cas lorsqu'il était neuf, mais au bout de 45' et bien il a envie de dormir (mise en veille obligatoire) et il faut le recharger.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

La fin de mon histoire ... Elle est triste mais édifiante.

Eh bien convaincu qu'il y avait un problème, et ne voulant pas croire que la batterie puisse être foutue naturellement au bout d'un an et quelque, je suis allé voir un petit revendeur du coin, qui avait dans l'idée de réparer lui même.

Juste à ce moment là, Apple a décidé que les revendeurs n'avaient plus le droit d'ouvrir les PB, et que toutes les machines devaient aller au centre européen SAV PB en Hollande. On me dit que cela prend une dizaine de jours pour faire l'aller retour. J'accepte donc d'envoyer.

C'était quelque part vers fin mai si je me souviens bien. Les jours passent, puis les semaines ... Mon revendeur appelle, pas moyen d'avoir des nouvelles.

Finalement au bout de 6 semaines, il finit par recevoir un devis. Diagnostic, "carte de charge HS", ce qui aurait flingué la batterie dans la foulée. Dans les 3500 FF de l'époque de réparation. Voulant récupérer ma machine et un tant soi peu desespéré, j'accepte ... On était alors environ à mi-juillet. On me dit qu'une fois le devis accepté, il y en a pour une semaine au plus.

Les jours passent à nouveau, puis les semaines. On arrive fin août, toujours pas de nouvelles. Impossible d'avoir des infos.

Alors là, je pique une colère, et comme il se trouve que je suis un camarade de promo du DG d'Apple France de l'époque, Thomas Lot, je lui écris pour lui raconter mon histoire. Il charge alors les responsables du SAV de mon cas. Ils mettent à peu près quinze jours pour retrouver ma machine en Hollande. Ces braves bataves pretextent que ma machine est restée bloquée parce que l'acceptation du devis n'est pas parvenue. Le SAV Apple France me dit lui-même qu'ils n'en croit pas un mot ... La confiance règne. 

Une semaine de plus pour faire la réparation. Enfin quand je dis la réparation ... Il y avait ce problème de batterie, plus une bricole de carrosserie à changer (le revendeur ne pouvait pas le faire, car interdiction alors par Apple de livrer des pièces détachés : logique, puisque plus de réparations autorisées). En fait les hollandais n'ont fait que changer la fameuse "carte de charge". Le powerbook revient enfin en France, le SAV français voit que la "bricole" n'a pas été faite. Ils bloquent la machine deux jours de plus, et changent la pièce. La machine revient enfin ! On devait être vers fin septembre. Je branche, ça ne marche pas ! Personne ne s'était occupé de remplacer la batterie, bien que c'était sur le devis. Je regueule auprès d'Apple France, je donne la référence exacte de ma machine et le n° de série, ils m'envoient en express une batterie neuve. Eh bien vous allez rire, malgré le modèle indiqué, et une page web du site Apple qui donne le modèle de batterie approprié pour chaque PB, je reçois une batterie pour PB bronze ... qui ne rentre même pas dans le logement. Regueulante, envoi d'une nouvelle batterie adaptée cette fois.

Au bilan :
- ma machine a été indisponible de fin mai à pratiquement mi-octobre
- si je n'avais pas eu des relations haut placées, je pense que je ne l'aurais jamais revue
- seul point positif, je n'ai rien payé, et ils m'ont laissé la batterie neuve envoyée par erreur que j'ai revendue

Sur le fond maintenant :
- à l'époque il y avait pas mal de témoignages "batterie" similaire au mien sur les forums, notamment la liste powerbook du célèbre G. Gete ; on soupçonnait un pb générique de ces machines ; cependant, malgré mon insistance, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire admettre cela à Apple ; le doute subsiste
- avec le recul, et mes autres expériences PB, je pense maintenant que cette fameuse "carte de charge" a été changée pour rien, par incompétence, et pour gagner 3500 FF , je crois que simplement la durée de vie de ce type de batterie était limitée à un an, et qu'Apple ne voulait pas faire trop de pub là-dessus : au prix des batteries, cela fait cher le "consommable"

La seule façon de tirer ça au clair aurait été d'essayer une batterie neuve sur ma machine avant réparation (à ce propos je me demande même si il y a eu vraiment quelque chose de fait en hollande). Mais comme au cas où cela aurait été vrai, j'aurais flingué une batterie neuve, je n'ai pas osé essayé. Depuis, j'ai vu les mêmes symptomes sur des PB avec des batteries un peu vieilles, alors la carte de charge ...
En tout cas, à moins d'être avec une garantie AppleCare, prudence pour envoyer les machines au SAV !

[26 juin 2002 : message édité par fabrice]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*à ton service miss!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai aussi un vieux powerbook G3    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quel plaisir ces forum!
je viens de passer 2 heures les doigts scotches a mon clavier et j'ai recolte des tas de blabla sur les G3, batterie et compagnie! Chouette de la lecture...j'adore!
Maintenant je vais dormir, suis creuvee. Hier deja jusqua 01H30 du mat...c'est plus d'mon age ca monsieur!

Bonne nuit ami de la toile.
Cricri


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

Bonne nuit !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par PowerBookophile:
> [QB]J'ai eu le même problème avec une batterie neuve que j'avais achetée il y a quelques temps pour le même type de PowerBook sauf que c'était un 250. La batterie m'a été changée. Par contre, dans ton cas, si la batterie a l'âge du PowerBook soit environ 4 ans
> 
> 
> "Non, non elle est toute jeune et commence a peine a marcher : elle a 1 an tout juste la pauvre p'tite! Y'a plus d'jeunesse!"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par faik.c:
*
"Non, non elle est toute jeune et commence a peine a marcher : elle a 1 an tout juste la pauvre p'tite! Y'a plus d'jeunesse!"
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben comme la mienne alors qui a commencé à déconner à peu près à cette age là.

La coincidence est troublante. Cela me fait de plus en plus douter que la carte de charge y soit pour quelque chose. Bizarre tout ces composants électroniques qui défailleraient au bout du même temps.

La piste "durée de vie batterie = 1 an" semble plus probable.

Bon, et bien je crois que tu peux t'acheter une batterie neuve, malheureusement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

[26 juin 2002 : message édité par fabrice][/QB][/QUOTE]

Cher fabrice,

 je ne savais pas que le mac pouvait provoquer tant d'aventure et merci de m'avoir conte la tienne.

C'est tres decevant mais que veux-tu : le monde est dirige par des manchots!(pardon aux manchots)

Fais pleins de reves exaltants.
Cricri.


----------



## PowerBookophile (27 Juin 2002)

Pour répondre à Fabrice, je pense qu'effectivement ma batterie avait un problème, car elle a commencé à ne plus fonctionner au bout de 10 mois environ. Tout cela reste donc troublant...


----------

